# Mouth open



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a Cayo that is not able or does not want to close his mouth. This has been going on for a day or more. Here is a picture of him:










Any ideas or suggestions?

Chris


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

can you use a flashlight and see if there is something caught in his throat? I've seen this before, but I have no idea what causes it. Sometimes it's seen accompanied with a good case of bloat. Give him a small clean place to rest for a day or two and hopefully it will resolve on it's own. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

What supplements are you using?

I had this happen to a Crestie when I was 15 years old and it was caused by a calcium deficiency. Is he still able to eat?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have seen this with over heating frogs, what are your tank temps?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

this happened to both my frogs a couple mothes ago. but they diddnt keep theirs open they just would open it a couple seconds and leave it open than shut it, it happend for about a day. im not sure why but it just went away and they were fine again


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

heatfreakk3 said:


> this happened to both my frogs a couple mothes ago. but they diddnt keep theirs open they just would open it a couple seconds and leave it open than shut it, it happend for about a day. im not sure why but it just went away and they were fine again


It sounds like what you saw was just your frogs shedding. They open and close their mouths while also pushing the dead skin into their mouths with their forearms... They do it every couple of months or maybe even more periodically, but it is a normal thing, so don't worry!

Good luck with that frog Chris, keep us posted.


----------

